# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  ...something sweet... BB5 :)

## mohamed73

*Dear UB Customers,* 
We, the UB Team worked hard in the background and we would say sorry   because of the "bad" customer support, but we have had no time to take a   bit more care to our dear customers.
Let us shortly summarize what was happened in the past months. 
As you know our team released all time word first solutions and sometimes not world firsts, but they was also enough powerful.
We had an idea one year before about the OMAP based Nokia phones and it proved to be a good idea to start working on it.
Nokia market will be totally changed and the mystery around BB5 platform will be dissolved.
What about I'm talking you will see in the coming days.  *Just a bit awareness* 
So far it was fact that you can't repair/unlock/rebuild the Sim-lock area on SL3/SL30 phones. ...and from now?  
So far it was fact that you can't change IMEI on BB5 phones. It is really not possible?  
Breaking new will be available soon.
We are doing the final tests, update is ready for release.

----------

